# Probleme bei Suse Linux 9.1 installation



## Panther_9285 (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

  ich habe Suse Linux 9.1 und würde es gerne auf meine System installieren jedoch funktioniert es nicht. Ich habe außerdem noch Windows XP auf der Platte und würde gerne Linux noch auf der Platte haben. Bei der Installation erkennt Yast2 jedes Gerät an nur die Festplatte nicht. In roter Schrift steht drunter "die Festplatte wurde nicht erkannt bitte von Hand konfigurieren". Ich habe schon heraus gefunden das ich Festplattencontroller downloaden muss und installieren muss. Aber wie geht das und wo finde ich den Controller oder gibt es noch ein andere Methode. Ich habe ein Seagate ST380011A  und habe auch schon unter http://cdb.suse.de/index.php?LANG=de_DE&PHPSESSID=363a55a53f94924373941a730da3b4a3
  nach geguckt ob mein Festplatte mit Suse Linux 9.1 kompatible ist. Leider nicht. 

  Bitte helft mir ich will doch nur Linux haben.

  MFG Panther_9285


----------



## Holger_S (21. Februar 2005)

SATA Probs  Meine Empfehlung, wenn es schon neuere und vorallem Stabile und ausreichend getestete Versionen gibt, nehmt nicht die alten SuSE 9.2 gibt es doch kostenlos zum download, da habt ihr auch keine Probs mit SATA!

  hier mal der Link dazu

http://www.novell.com/products/linuxprofessional/downloads/ftp/int_mirrors.html

 Besonders als Linux  ist sowas zu empfehlen, da man nicht so schnell nen Kernel Modul ohne Kentnisse installiert!


----------

